# What every shop needs..



## markba633csi (Aug 18, 2017)

Shopkins of course


----------



## richl (Aug 18, 2017)

A frig with beer in it is pretty popular too.

Rich


----------



## Zathros (Aug 18, 2017)

Lots .... sorry big cans of Coffee.
Black and strong.



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tg4360 (Aug 18, 2017)

Zathros said:


> Lots .... sorry big cans of Coffee.
> Black and strong.
> 
> 
> ...


Hot and cold running blondes brunettes and redheads..... Preferably the last...


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 18, 2017)

A winning lottery ticket.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MozamPete (Aug 18, 2017)

More space. Just more space.


----------



## Zathros (Aug 18, 2017)

tg4360 said:


> Hot and cold running blondes brunettes and redheads..... Preferably the last...



Blondes = coffee & Cream 
Brunettes = coffee & dark Rum
Redhead would be the soft strawberry cake.



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 18, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> Shopkins of course
> View attachment 239951


why not?
my wife says i got everything else in the shop. now, i can prove her wrong


----------



## dlane (Aug 18, 2017)

Think I'll pass on that.
 But more space  would work.


----------



## ELHEAD (Aug 19, 2017)

Essential!




Don't know how I could get by without them.


----------



## kvt (Aug 19, 2017)

Wait that is not in the shop,   you need one of these
	

		
			
		

		
	



What is bad is a bunch of us probably remember these things.


----------



## JPigg55 (Aug 19, 2017)

kvt said:


> What is bad is a bunch of us probably remember these things.



Remember ??? My wife collects them. I'd be in a world of hurt if one made its way to my shop though.... LOL


----------



## Zathros (Aug 19, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> why not?
> my wife says i got everything else in the shop. now, i can prove her wrong



Hehehe I recognize that. 
Problem is I do all the cars too for larger part of the family.
Every time I go for parts I Will be ending up spending more than twice the money the cost of the car parts.
Obviously I 'need' Some new tools to do that work. NOT.
LOL



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buffalo20 (Aug 19, 2017)

tg4360 said:


> Hot and cold running blondes brunettes and redheads..... Preferably the last...




Some people have problems with drugs, some people have problems with alcohol, some people have problems with gambling, my problem has been red-headed nurses, all 3 of the ex-wives and the current wife, are red-headed nurses..................


----------



## Buffalo20 (Aug 19, 2017)

ELHEAD said:


> Essential!




you people in Alabama must be rich, we can't afford the urinal, we just pee on the tree


----------



## Zathros (Aug 19, 2017)

Buffalo20 said:


> you people in Alabama must be rich, we can't afford the urinal, we just pee on the tree



There is most lightly à shovel next to that tree for the other needs.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------

